# Cocker with kidney disease



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am blessed with two elderly Cocker Spaniels, ages 20 yrs and 16 yrs, and sadly one of them, the 16 yrs old, has kidney disease. I was wondering if any of you have experience working with a dog with kidney disease, and would appreciate any advise you can share. My Vet is very kind, but she just tells me to keep on doing whatever I am doing...it is not a very satisfying answer. I feel that there may be something more I can do to help my precious sweetie. Any advise would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Very old for Cockers.....you must be doing something right.

The are the most adorable little dogs......wishing you the best!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Dialysis for dogs is very expensive and can be very distressing, too, for dog and family. I think you have done your best for your beloved dog and it would be very upsetting for you all to put the poor dog through stressful treatments with only scant but temporary relief.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

My Sheltie died from Renal Disease. Once she was diagnosed, the vet thought she might last another 6 months so I researched what I could do to help her. I started cooking all her meals. She didn't like the dog food the vet suggested. Protein is very hard for a dog with RD to digest so I had to get creative when making dog food. There are lots of recipes on line. Tyra spent another year and a half with us. So, other than the cooking all you do is give lots of loving. It's hard, I know. I feel for you.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

My dog are old and one of them have cancer and kidneys problem too, the Vet told me from 4 month to 1 year and she'll gone...but she pass it although still sick...my other dog have incontinence and pis all over...i am clean and clean all day ...the medication do not work for them...The test cost me over $3,000.00...i don't know what to tell..patience and love


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

So sorry about your dog.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think that the vet was trying to tell you that you've done everything right to be able to have your babies is long as you have and to keep up the good work.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

norma goodrich said:


> My dog are old and one of them have cancer and kidneys problem too, the Vet told me from 4 month to 1 year and she'll gone...but she pass it although still sick...my other dog have incontinence and pis all over...i am clean and clean all day ...the medication do not work for them...The test cost me over $3,000.00...i don't know what to tell..patience and love


Have you tried Proin? It is prescribed by the vet and is quite reasonable. We give 1/2 a pill to our miniature schnauzer (14 yr old) and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Kidney disease is not uncommon in Cockers. Feeding a low protein diet may be of some help but won't stop the progression of the disease. I wish you nothing but the best for you and your beloved pet.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Please, what your dog take Proin..? for incontinence, cancer or kidneys..thank you


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

norma goodrich said:


> Please, what your dog take Proin..? for incontinence, cancer or kidneys..thank you


She takes it for incontinence and it works great.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, i let know it to my Vet, for Kyla.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

apette said:


> My Sheltie died from Renal Disease. Once she was diagnosed, the vet thought she might last another 6 months so I researched what I could do to help her. I started cooking all her meals. She didn't like the dog food the vet suggested. Protein is very hard for a dog with RD to digest so I had to get creative when making dog food. There are lots of recipes on line. Tyra spent another year and a half with us. So, other than the cooking all you do is give lots of loving. It's hard, I know. I feel for you.


Thank you all for your posts.

To Dear apette, I took your suggestion and have started making her low protein meals and she seems to be having more "good" days than bad.

Again, thank you all for sharing your wisdom.

Kind regards,
Lilyan


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Kidney disease is not uncommon in Cockers. Feeding a low protein diet may be of some help but won't stop the progression of the disease. I wish you nothing but the best for you and your beloved pet.


Hello Knitting in the Rocky's,

Thank you for your suggestion of feeding low protein meals. It seems to be helping.

Kind regards,
Lilyan


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

no1girl said:


> Very old for Cockers.....you must be doing something right.
> 
> The are the most adorable little dogs......wishing you the best!


Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

knitteerli said:


> Dialysis for dogs is very expensive and can be very distressing, too, for dog and family. I think you have done your best for your beloved dog and it would be very upsetting for you all to put the poor dog through stressful treatments with only scant but temporary relief.


My Vet did not even mention dialysis as an option, but I agree that I would not be able to put my Sweetie through it. As it is, she hates going to the Vet.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

castingstitches said:


> So sorry about your dog.


Thank you for caring


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

gigi 722 said:


> I think that the vet was trying to tell you that you've done everything right to be able to have your babies is long as you have and to keep up the good work.


Thank you for your thoughts, I did not think of it that way. Still my heart breaks at the thought of her not being at my side. When I was going through the treatment sessions for cancer, this little dog was my comfort. Sometimes when I was feeling down and a bit sorry for myself, she would always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Hope your beloved doggie feeling better, my prayers are with you. God is good.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry your fur baby is unwell, the only advice I can give is just love them


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Spent much of my day at the Vet. My sweet cocker who is suffering from kidney disease has now stopped eating and drinking. The Vet ran many tests and took x-rays. She said that it is just old age and that there may be little she can do. I feel as though there is a large empty hole in my chest. I am numb. I tried to use reading and responding on KP as a distraction, but it has stopped working. I am going to go now and hug my dogs.


----------

